# Cobalt Drive - Keeley Phat Mod



## ntuncer (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello all, I just did the Keeley Phat mod to Cobalt Drive. I used 33nf as C14 and use spdt switch to add 68nf in parallel. Frankly I couldn't hear really the differences on the bass frequence. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## yazooligan (Nov 26, 2020)

I can’t speak to your build, but I did pick up a Mooer Blues Mood which includes the Phat Mod, and after A/B’ing them I preferred the stock setting for sure. I was kind of surprised given the Phat Mod’s hype. ?‍♂️


----------



## RobertJay (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey, anyone still here? I too did the phat mod and the client said there is no difference. I think the change would be more noticeable if we stuck to the original 18n value and changed it from there. Anyway. How about R24. Original is 10K. The mod uses 2M? That's a huge difference. Is that right?


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2022)

I studied a lot of BD-2 mods and don't recall any of them changing any resistors, with the exception of Wampler


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 1, 2022)

Barry said:


> I studied a lot of BD-2 mods and don't recall any of them changing any resistors, with the exception of Wampler


galaxie mod is all kinds of parts swapping


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> galaxie mod is all kinds of parts swapping


I do remember doing that one, bought a kit, he painted everything and I had to use my DMM to check all the values, can't find where I documented it though, it's not on my BD-2 spreadsheet, I probably have it written down somewhere as I remember measuring all the values, surely I documented it somehow
Edit: I think I found some notes not sure it's that one though, too many years and beers ago, but this one changed some Caps to Resistors, but no stock resistors were changed, I'll have to send them to @Chuck D. Bones and see what he makes of them
Edit 2: On further inspection of my scribbles some resistors were changed to Caps as well


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 1, 2022)

I've got the notes copied from fsb somewhere ... not in a hurry to spread it around


----------



## Barry (Mar 1, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> I've got the notes copied from fsb somewhere ... not in a hurry to spread it around


I wouldn't post it publicly; I think he still sells it, and ain't even sure it's actually it


----------



## MattG (Mar 10, 2022)

The details for the Galaxie mod are available in Aion's version of the BD-2, the Sapphire Amp Overdrive.


----------

